# Fans suing for right to see Yankee games



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Fans suing for right to see Yankee games

Associated Press

NEW YORK -- Yankees fans filed a lawsuit Tuesday to
try to help resolve the dispute between the network
that broadcasts most of the team's games and a cable
company that refuses to televise them.

The fans also want to be able to watch the games on TV
while negotiations continue.

"If we wait until the case is decided, the season will
be over," said Lenard Leeds, a lawyer who filed the
class-action suit in U.S. District Court in Central
Islip.

Leeds represents four Long Islanders and a Manhattan
man -- all among 3 million Cablevision subscribers
unable to watch the games because of the dispute
between the cable company and YES, the Yankees' new
cable network.

YES, seeking to maximize its audience, insists that
Cablevision make the new channel part of its basic
package, putting it in all subscribers' homes.
Cablevision wants to put YES on a "premium tier,"
available to those paying an extra fee.

YES is scheduled to show 130 of 162 regular-season
games. Another 20 games will be carried on WCBS-TV and
the rest will appear nationally on ESPN or Fox.

Leeds wants the judge to appoint someone to arbitrate
between the cable company and YES. The lawsuit,
against YES and Cablevision, also seeks unspecified
monetary damages.

It was not immediately clear when the case will be
heard, but Leeds said he hopes to appear before the
judge Wednesday or Thursday.

Leo Hindery, chairman and chief executive officer of
YES, said he had not seen the lawsuit and declined to
comment on it.

"Whether the final resolution of this matter comes
through customer outrage, political and regulatory
intervention, or litigation, all YES has ever asked
for, and will ever ask for, is the same treatment
which Cablevision affords its own owned sports
services," he said in a statement.

Cablevision said it has made "a fair offer" to the YES
Network.

"We understand that fans are frustrated," the
statement said. "While we believe today's lawsuit is
without merit, we hope the Yankees will reconsider
their position and allow fans to see the games."

YES would charge each Cablevision subscriber a monthly
fee of $1.85. Cablevision hasn't disclosed what it
would charge for YES if it were a premium service.

(Article Provided Courtesy of The Associated Press, and was presented in its full form.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

When is there a "right" to watch ANYTHING on TV? Isn't that a privelege?

I'm sorry to you YES fans, but gimme a break. Cablevision has no right to be forced to put something on if they don't want to. I don't want the governement and courts telling my company what I HAVE to offer because customers want it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Dude, Welcome to DBStalk! Please consider registering!

I agree with you here, the cable company is not public airwaves, only the people who own the system should have say what gets sent down those wires. (And I am not talking about Must Carry)

Cablevision has NOTHING to worry about in this regard.

So far the only ones to Gain in this entire YES mess is DirecTV.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree, I don't think this case will get anywhere since there is no legal ground to work upon. As much as I would like to see YES distributed to everyone, it's up to the provider to carry it or not, and there's nothing in written law that says that anyone MUST carry it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree this is not Canada where DBS and Cable providers are forced to carry certian channels. While it would be nice to see YES on E*, I believe its in the best interest of consumers that if Charlie feels theyre changing too much then E* should wait.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Kevin, nice site  I see we have similar tastes in music, Mest is awsome. Most people dont even know who they are


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Yankee's......bah
Those people are crazy!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Steve  

I agree, Mest is overlooked these days, along with many good bands in the punk/alternative genre. Once this horrible boy-band era ends, maybe good music will take over once again and everyone will get a chance to hear Mest.


----------

